# Water Pump Impeller?



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Searched around and all the threads are from 11-12 mentioning Fundy and or TRP. Are they still in business? Can't find anything on them...

Looking for an aftermarket impeller. I found one from Weller for the Tryex 750. Would that fit?


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Dasa Racing has a nice high flow impeller. It is less expensive as well. Mine even came with new gaskets!


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

DAYUM! lol I'll look into it, thanks!

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

Says they only make one for the 450


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm almost positive Dasa makes them for the kawi v-twins because I looked into getting one for mine when I was trying to find one. Just went with Fundy because they were more highly recommended. Might wanna call them, maybe they just aren't on their website. The Fundy was $100 but took a few weeks to get it coming from Canada. Surely they are still in bussiness. Hope you find one, you will like it..


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I wonder if by Fundy, they mean The Bay of Fundy. Have Uncle and cousins in St John there....

Thanks for the input J2, I'll keep digging. Trying to cool the brute down! Doing oil cooler next week and would like to get a larger impeller.


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Dasa has them. They work on the Prairie, VForce, Brute, and Teryx. Unless they stopped making them in the last two months for some reason. I just put one on my Prairie and one on a friends VForce.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

If you go to their website and go Kawie, all that it brings up is the 450.....


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Please help if you know they make one, Diggin.


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Just call them. Folks over on KW have been using them for years.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

Here you go DASA RACING it is listed for the teryx 750 engine parts. $59.95


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet, thanks dude.


----------

